# New CD for Jonah



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats!!!! 

You've worked very hard to get him there - kudos on the first, and well deserved mcnuggets<:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wooo hooo, congratulations!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woot Woot  Congratulations!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Great news, congratulations!! Well deserved nuggets!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats! We need to see some pictures of the boy with his new ribbons!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations! That's a very low key announcement for what sounds like a great day. Any pictures of Jonah with his first place and title ribbons? Offleash heeling that's better than on . . . what's your secret?


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations on the title and placement!! Yes, we need pictures.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I should be getting show pictures of his RN title and 2nd leg towards his CD from 2 weeks ago. I am ashamed to say that he didn't get his picture taken when he got his CD on Nov 17.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Well go get those ribbons and take a picture! it doesn't have to be a professional pic


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats on the shiney new title.. Titan loves to work for Mcnuggets!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks ya'll. I know this is the baby stuff and I look forward to moving up to the big dog titles. I put his pic on the training section by accident.


----------



## Odette3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Congrats to you and Jonah and getting your CD. Well deserved.


----------

